# Chọn đèn ngủ cho trẻ sơ sinh cần chú ý gì?



## gomsubaokhanh (3/1/22)

Khi nhà có em bé, mọi sự vật sự việc đều phải đảm bảo an toàn và đem lại sự thoải mái nhất cho em để em được phát triển tốt nhất. Do đó, nếu đang muốn mua đèn ngủ cho trẻ sơ sinh, bạn nhất định không được bỏ qua những lưu ý quan trọng này.


Màu đèn ngủ tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh nhất

Mắt của trẻ sơ sinh vô cùng nhạy cảm. Chúng dễ bị khó chịu nếu tiếp xúc với ánh sáng trực tiếp. Bên cạnh đó, mắt của bé mới sinh còn non, dễ bị tổn thương nên bố mẹ cần chú ý chăm sóc và không để vùng mắt và giác mạc của bé bị ảnh hưởng.

Vậy đèn ngủ tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh là đèn như thế nào? Ánh sáng cho trẻ sơ sinh rất quan trọng. Theo các bác sĩ nhi khoa tư vấn, bố mẹ nên mua cho bé những chiếc đèn ngủ có ánh sáng nhẹ dịu. Màu đèn ngủ tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh nhất là màu vàng nhẹ, hơi mờ.






Màu vàng tạo cảm giác ấm áp, giúp bé dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ. Ngay cả khi lúc tỉnh dậy, bé cũng không bị đèn làm cho chói mắt, lại vừa đủ ánh sáng để tạo sự an tâm, tránh bị giật mình cho bé.

Ánh sáng này không chỉ phù hợp với bé mà còn tạo sự tiện lợi cho mẹ khi chăm bé. Ánh sáng giúp mẹ dễ quan sát và phát hiện ra những hoạt động, sự thay đổi của con và chăm sóc bé tốt hơn.

Như vậy, ánh sáng cho trẻ sơ sinh tốt nhất là ánh sáng vàng. Khi mua đèn ngủ cho trẻ sơ sinh, các bậc cha mẹ cũng nên tránh các loại ánh sáng có màu xanh, đỏ, tím… Bởi chúng có thể làm hỏng thị lực hoặc ảnh hưởng đến thần kinh của trẻ nếu dùng lâu dài.

Lựa chọn bóng đèn ngủ cho trẻ sơ sinh

Bên cạnh việc chọn màu sắc ánh sáng cho trẻ sơ sinh, cha mẹ cần chú ý đến cường độ sáng của đèn ngủ.

Với riêng đèn cho trẻ sơ sinh, bạn nên chọn đèn có cường độ sáng thấp để bé không bị chói. Hiệu suất phát quang đèn phù hợp dành cho bé giao động trong khoảng 50-60lm/W. Cha mẹ cũng có thể chọn các loại đèn có chụp đèn bọc bên ngoài để giảm độ chói, tạo ánh sáng mờ, ngăn cản ánh sáng ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến mắt bé.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể chọn các loại đèn ngủ có thể tinh chỉnh độ sáng bằng tay. Những chiếc đèn chỉnh được độ sáng này sẽ đáp ứng được mọi nhu cầu hoạt động của gia đình.

Nếu buổi tối, bạn chỉ cần để mức ánh sáng nhỏ cho bé dễ chịu, thì những lúc đọc sách hoặc sử dụng máy tính, bạn hoàn toàn chỉnh được ánh sáng lớn hơn để bảo vệ đôi mắt của mình.

Một chiếc đèn cho trẻ sơ sinh có nhiều công năng sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm tài chính, tiết kiệm thời gian và an toàn cho bé. Hãy lưu ý yếu tố này nhé!

Xem thêm: Lưu ý quan trọng khi chọn mua đèn ngủ cho trẻ sơ sinh


----------

